# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  SPLIT okupljanje

## vertex

Kada i gdje? Ja ću doći, ako netko definira. Može li 19.00, ili mora biti 18.00? Na Pjaci?

----------


## mvrcelj

bravo ajde cure,zene reagirajte...ja bih ali ovi mali od 5 miseci mi ne dozvoljava..a muza nima doma! ajde..lokacija..? obavjestite policiju..!

----------


## wewa

podizem Split!

ne mora biti 18:00 i Varazdin ide u 19:00, samo treba obavijestiti MUP

----------


## mvrcelj

i da, tribali bi svi u isto vrime(mislim gradovi),sta ne!

----------


## bublica3

u isto vrijeme!

----------


## vertex

Mislim da će više ljudi doći ako bude u 19.00. Varaždin je u 19.00, kaže wewa.
Kako se obavještava MUP?
Ajme, je li ima netko tko to zna organizirati, ja tu nisam nimalo doma...

----------


## apricot

zovi MUP i pitaj
ako kažu da je trebalo prije prijaviti,reci da nismo mogli jer je Zakon izglasan - maloprije
pitaj za eventualne posljedice   :Grin:  

neka jave cure s Krka kako su one, pitaj anatom

----------


## Suncem.m.

MM će napravit 50-tak naljepnica (čini mi se po odazivu da će to bit više nego dovoljno)za nalipit na majice i 2-3 transparenta.
neka neko pliz zove mup, ja nemam vremena za istraživat kako to napravit.

----------


## vertex

A ja ću zvat MUP, jadna mi majka...

----------


## petrili

Ajde legendo, mi smo na čeki  :Kiss:

----------


## Suncem.m.

ko ima mob od pepite, garfy, pinky....ne mogu se sad sitit koga jiš, zovite ih, javljajte.
bravo vertex, ajde samo čim prije javi di da mogu javljat ljudima.
idem probat uspavat ovog zvrka pa se vraćam. mpgle bi probat sastavit listu da okvirno znamo ko od forumašica dolazi 100 %

----------


## wewa

> A ja ću zvat MUP, jadna mi majka...


Bravo, vertex, bravo i hvala!

----------


## vertex

Je li vam ok Pjaca u 19.00?
Ljudi moji, ja nemam pojma ovo radit! Samo guram da bude kasnije i di ima malo lada, jer ću kolabirat na vrućini  :Grin:

----------


## Maruška

Lovre i ja dolazimo, kadgod, gdjegod.

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Je li vam ok Pjaca u 19.00?
> Ljudi moji, ja nemam pojma ovo radit! Samo guram da bude kasnije i di ima malo lada, jer ću kolabirat na vrućini


ja mislim da bi tribali svi u isto vrime....

----------


## Suncem.m.

ma u biti u pravu si, nek bude 7, svisnit ćemo od vrućine

----------


## Pinky

> ko ima mob od pepite, garfy, pinky....ne mogu se sad sitit koga jiš, zovite ih, javljajte.
> bravo vertex, ajde samo čim prije javi di da mogu javljat ljudima.
> idem probat uspavat ovog zvrka pa se vraćam. mpgle bi probat sastavit listu da okvirno znamo ko od forumašica dolazi 100 %


ljubavice, hvala sta si me se sitila ali ja sam u gradcu   :Sad:   u mislima sam s vama   :Heart:

----------


## wewa

> Suncem.m. prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ko ima mob od pepite, garfy, pinky....ne mogu se sad sitit koga jiš, zovite ih, javljajte.
> bravo vertex, ajde samo čim prije javi di da mogu javljat ljudima.
> idem probat uspavat ovog zvrka pa se vraćam. mpgle bi probat sastavit listu da okvirno znamo ko od forumašica dolazi 100 %
> 
> 
> ljubavice, hvala sta si me se sitila ali ja sam u gradcu    u mislima sam s vama


posalji rodbinu!   :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

obavezno!   :Kiss:  
imamo mi mpo bebica u obitelji   :Heart:

----------


## apricot

upišite se ovdje

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=79982

----------


## vertex

Evo čekam da me nazovu iz policije...

----------


## petrili

Ja obavijestila naddu i siky, nadda vjerojatno dolazi, siky nikako ne može.

----------


## Muca

ajde, Splite, grade, da znam potežem li iz Trogira!

*SRAM IH BILO!*

----------


## vertex

Pitala sam za 19 sati na Pjaci, tako da se znate spremat. Nisu još nazvali.

----------


## IRENA456

STIŽEM I JA

----------


## tangerina

već sam spomenula na nekom drugom topicu, ali count me in!
dovodim bebu u trbuhu i barem dva odrasla muskarca, a probat cu i frendicu koja pishe za Slobodnu

----------


## Suncem.m.

Ponesite balune pa na njima ispišite "Kad srce kaže dijete, ne kaže Hrvatska!", printajte letke http://www.roda.hr/_upload/dokumenti/MPOinfo_print1.pdf

Javite prijateljima, rodbini.....ajmo, da se vidi da i Split ima svoj glas protiv ove budalaštine.

----------


## petrili

Evo naše skromne liste, cure koje dolaze:
vertex,
mvrcelj,
bublica, Suncem.m,
petrili,
Maruška,
nadda?,
Muca.
Ja sam optimist, još će se sigurno neko javit  :Wink:  
Ajmo, ajmo cure

----------


## Mukica

ajde ajde
mozete vi to
ma makar vas bilo 5

*"Nikada nemojte sumnjati u činjenicu da mala skupina predanih građana može promijeniti svijet. Dapače, oduvijek su ga samo takvi i mijenjali." - Margaret Mead*

----------


## IRENA456

STIŽE I BLEKONJA

----------


## prima

dolazimo i mi.cila MPO tročlana obitelj. prijatelje smo obavijestili.

samo *potrebna je definitivna potvrda ure i lokacije*

----------


## Suncem.m.

Ja sam svima poslala poruku za    *PJACA U 19 h*Odobrila policija ili ne

----------


## mvrcelj

kad bi se to barem moglo provuc malo kroz medije...tipa radio dalmacija,pa da vise ljudi za to zna!

----------


## vertex

Dakle...
Kažu da ne mogu odobrit, jer nije po pravilniku.
Ali da se mi svejedno možemo okupiti. I da budemo dobri  :Grin:  .
Žao mi je što nije zvala neka bolja političarka od mene. Ali, koliko sam ja shvatila ton i podtekst, u slučaju mirnog okupljanja neće biti nikakvih problema.

----------


## Maruška

> kad bi se to barem moglo provuc malo kroz medije...tipa radio dalmacija,pa da vise ljudi za to zna!


Što bi trebalo reć'? Tko organizira prosvjed?

----------


## Muca

što više prekopavam po zakonima Tužne Naše, to mi je gore:

ZAKON

O JAVNOM OKUPLJANJU


Članak 7.
Organizator, odnosno njegov zastupnik dužan je prijaviti održavanje mirnog okupljanja i javnog prosvjeda kada je to ovim Zakonom predviđeno.

Prijava mirnog okupljanja i javnog prosvjeda podnosi se policijskoj upravi na čijem se području mirno okupljanje i javni prosvjed namjerava održati.

Prijava se podnosi *5 dana prije* početka održavanja mirnog okupljanja i javnog prosvjeda.

Iznimno od stavka 3. ovoga članka, iz osobito opravdanih razloga prijavu je dopušteno podnijeti najkasnije 48 sati prije početka održavanja mirnog okupljanja i javnog prosvjeda.







ali i:




Članak 12.
Predstavničko tijelo grada *s više od 100.000 stanovnika* može odrediti jedno mjesto na kojem se održavaju *mirna okupljanja i javni prosvjedi bez prijave.*

*
PREMA TOME, ZG, RI, OS I ST, ČLANAK 12.!*

----------


## Suncem.m.

> mvrcelj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kad bi se to barem moglo provuc malo kroz medije...tipa radio dalmacija,pa da vise ljudi za to zna!
> 
> 
> Što bi trebalo reć'? Tko organizira prosvjed?


S obzirom da nismo dobili dozvolu od policije, ja bih rekla - građani
Inače, Roda, ali da ne bi bilo kakvih problema mislim da je bilji odgovor građani. Šta vi mislite?

----------


## Suncem.m.

I u svim gradovima može a u Splitu šipak, niste se javili 5 dana ranije.
Uh   :Evil or Very Mad:  .
Zna li neko koje je to misto u Splitu di se mogu organizirat prosvjedi bez prijave?

----------


## Blekonja

hvala irena, stižem i ja i moj mm koji će nas ipak gledat sa strane i fotkat i probat ubacit koju fotkicu ako uspije negdje da se vidi   :Kiss:

----------


## IRENA456

ma nemojte ništa minjat jer će mo se izgubit u svemu 
neka ostane Pjaca u 19pa neka nas provaju potirat

----------


## Suncem.m.

vertex imaš pp, pliz što hitnije mi se javi

----------


## Suncem.m.

Pratite radio Dalmaciju hoće li biti obavijest.

----------


## nerina

Joj, cure ja ne mogu doći   :Sad:  
Oporavljam se od konizacije tako da sam u krevetu do daljnjeg.
Užasno mi je krivo i želim vam da se okupite u što većem broju.
Pokažite svima u saboru i vladi što mislimo o zakonu!!!!!

----------


## Suncem.m.

Više  ne stignem zivkat, ajde neko pliz neka zove radio Split, radio KL....Slobodnu.
Ja sam javila u 24 sata i radio Dalmaciju.

nadam se da ste poslale milijun smsova

----------


## Suncem.m.

Bilo na vijestima Radio Dalmacije   :D

----------


## Denny

Cure, trenutno sam na Visu, ali uz vas sam svim srcem i želim vam puno uspjeha večeras. Nemojte bit dobre, budite zločeste, uporne i tvrdoglave. Neka vide koliku bol nam nanose. Ljubim vas sve.

----------


## LEA7

stižemo i mi

----------


## darva

Ja dolazim obavezno, idem slat sms-ove i zvat prijatelje

----------


## Suncem.m.

vertex,
mvrcelj,
bublica, 
Suncem.m,
petrili,
Maruška,
nadda?,
Muca.
Blekonja
LEA7
darva
Irena456
luce st ?
BHany?

Ajde, ajde, malo po malo i bit će pravi prosvjed u Splitu.
A tek ljudi kojima smo poslali pozive, pa su te pozive i proslijedili...ma bit će nas  :D

----------


## Denny

Bravo! Bravo!  :D  :D 
Joj, sve bi dala da mogu doć, ali ovo je tek početak, bit će još akcija!

----------


## TwistedQ

Stižemo ja i MM, nadam se da ćemo skupiti još koga..

----------


## vanjci

ne mogu nazalost ali sa vama sam u mislima!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## princess puffy

nadam se da će vas biti masu!
i da ćemo vas čitati sutra u Slobodnoj
ja vam dajem podršku s Brača

----------


## rozalija

Cure volila bih da mogu biti  vama na prosvjedu ali dok ja doklapam iz Mostara već će okupljanje proći ali u sljedećem prosvijedu ću 100% biti tu, uzet ću slobodan dan.
Sve ste danas sa mnom u mojim mislima i srcu i šaljem vam puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  .

----------


## zhabica

stizem!

----------


## Blekonja

:D  :D užasno sam uzbuđena ne znam, noge mi klecaju nikad u životu nisam prosvjedovala, imamo li pravo na neke rekvizite ja imam konkretno jednu zviždaljku i mislila sam ponijet balončiće za puhati (ako uspijem naći   :Embarassed:  smijemo li to uopće??????

----------


## bublica3

AJMO SUBORKE  :D  :D  :D  :D  u boj u boj za svoja prava!!! :D   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

 :Love:   ja vec u gradu idem prema Pjaci, Irena je već tamo!

----------


## zhabica

baloni su super ideja! 

ja cu kupit cijeli paketic i vezat na konopcic i puhat i dijelit, tko ce jos?!

----------


## Blekonja

ja ću ako uspijem naći  :D  :D

----------


## bublica3

ajmo  :D   :D  :D  cure! Evo nas na Splitskoj Pjaci! 

2 pandura promatraju situaciju!

----------


## Pepita

Grozno! Čitam od koliko sati je krenula ideja okupljanja i da se nitko tokom dana nije sjetio bar poslati poruku  :/ nego mi je šalje *Blekonja* tek iza šest sati, a ja daleko i od Splita i od kuće  :/ 

Naravno da mi je krivo, užasno mi je krivo i baš sam   :Sad:  
Pa nisam ja na forumu svako deset mjeseci pa da me se nitko ne sjeti, pa vidi se da nisam postala na ovoj temi, pa mogao je netko zaključiti da ne znam.
Ne znam je li burno reagiram ili ne, *jako sam tužna *  :Sad:  

Pa ne mogu vjerovati da se nitko nije sjetio   :Sad:

----------


## aenea

Pepita, nemoj se ljutiti, svi smo se izbezumili   :Love:

----------


## Pepita

> vertex,
> mvrcelj,
> bublica, 
> Suncem.m,
> petrili,
> Maruška,
> nadda?,
> Muca.
> Blekonja
> ...


Zaista ne mogu vjerovati, ne da sam tužna, nego sam ekstra tužna   :Sad:  da se nitko nije sjetio poslati poruku   :Sad:

----------


## Pepita

> Pepita, nemoj se ljutiti, svi smo se izbezumili


Da sam znala na vrijeme za sobom bi dovela toliko puno ljudi.
UŽAS!!!

Idem stavit glavu u WC školjku   :Sad:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> ko ima mob od pepite, garfy, pinky....ne mogu se sad sitit koga jiš, zovite ih, javljajte.
> bravo vertex, ajde samo čim prije javi di da mogu javljat ljudima.
> idem probat uspavat ovog zvrka pa se vraćam. mpgle bi probat sastavit listu da okvirno znamo ko od forumašica dolazi 100 %


Ovo je moja poruka od 13 i 45. Žao mi je ali ja nemam tvoj br mob.
Ni ja nemam priliku bit stalno na komp ali znala sam da je danas dan D a i pretpostavljala sam da će se situacija ovako razvit.
I još nas puuuuno borbe čeka jer zakon je ipak izglasan

Ali bilo je super  :D . jako sam zadovoljna. Uvik ću reć moglo nas je bit i više, ali ipak je bilo super  :D

----------


## Denny

Cure može li izvještaj kako je bilo? Šta se događalo? Strašno mi je žao šta nisam mogla bit s vama.   :Love:

----------


## Muca

> Cure može li izvještaj kako je bilo? Šta se događalo? Strašno mi je žao šta nisam mogla bit s vama.


ni ja.
MM ostao dugo na poslu, da smo krenuli iz Trogira, stigli bi prekasno   :Sad:  
ali u mislima definitivno smo bili s vama  :Heart:

----------


## bublica3

Drage Denny i Muca,..bilo je bolje nego šta sam očekivala... skupilo se svita. Bilo je transparenata, ba ba ba balunčića O 0 O o  O o  o  O  O 0  o 0  O o  O  0  falile ste sve Vi koje niste bile!!!  :Kiss:  
Ja sam bila uzbuđena i pucala od raznoraznih emocija,... vjerovatno ovih dana slijedi pražnjenje.. ovo je period prepun bjesa, suza, straha, ponosa, tuge i gorčine... Dobro je da za 7 dana mm i ja isplovljavamo, (ako uspije sredit brod do tada   :Grin:  ) na zaslužem 15 dnevni odmor bez mobitela, kompjutora, medija, sabora, dnevnika,.. samo on, ja i more......................  :Wink:

----------


## zhabica

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pepita, nemoj se ljutiti, svi smo se izbezumili  
> 
> 
> Da sam znala na vrijeme za sobom bi dovela toliko puno ljudi.
> UŽAS!!!
> 
> Idem stavit glavu u WC školjku


ma joooooooooooj sad je i meni uzasno krivo, nemoj se ljutit, dogodi se, sigurno nije nitko namjerno zaboravio, ajde nemoj se pliz ljutit, moze?   :Kiss:   :Love:  

ja mislim da je bilo dobro! i da je vertex to super organizirala  :Grin:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## bublica3

Bili su neki mediji, ne znam točno koji sve. Sigurno RTL i još neki fotografi su fotkali. Sve smo imale nalje... eto

----------


## nadda

Žao mi je što nisam stigla,bila sam u Splitu u 8,nazvala Petrili,kaže mi taman se razilazimo,tako da sam stigla prekasno,ali bila sam tamo dušom sa vama svima.Stvarno mi je žao što nisam uspila sudjelovat.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Suncem.m.

Koja je bila vertex? Sve sam tila skužit ko je i u silnom uzbuđenju sam otišla a da to nisam saznala.

Bravo žene  :D i bravo svim muškima  :D  jer i njih je naravno bilo.

----------


## ina33

> Koja je bila vertex? Sve sam tila skužit ko je i u silnom uzbuđenju sam otišla a da to nisam saznala.
> 
> Bravo žene  :D i bravo svim muškima  :D  jer i njih je naravno bilo.


Splićanke moje   :Kiss:  !

----------


## Suncem.m.

E da, bio je fotograf 24 sata i Rtl televizija

----------


## vertex

zhabice, zlobnice  :Razz:  
 :Kiss: 
I ja mislim da je bilo baš dobro.

----------


## Pepita

*Suncem.m.* vidjela sam da si napisala poruku da se javi meni i još nekim curama, ne mogu vjerovati da se neke cure nisu sjetile poslati poruku i da, znam da nemaš moj mob.
Hvala tebi što si se sjetila   :Love:  
Eto meni uopće nije padalo na pamet da mi se moglo nešto ovako organizirati   :Crying or Very sad:  

Užasno mi je žao, ne mogu vam opisati koliko, kad se cijela Hrvatska digla na noge, a ja to nisam znala   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

Ipak sam jednom bila dio svijeta MPO i borila se za svoje dijete i bez obzira što sam prirodno ostala trudna, što imam svoju princezu, uvijek sam tu na ovom PDF i uvijek vas bodrim i jednostavno se ne mogu pomiriti s činjenicom da sam ovo propustila.

Pa ne ljutim se na nikog, pa nitko nije dužan mene obavještavati, mogla sam i sama to vidjeti.

Ja sam samo jako tužna   :Sad:

----------


## prima

i tu imaju dvije fotke iz Splita

sram vas bilo

----------


## darva

Evo smo bili na Rtl vijestima, bas je dobro ispalo  :D . Prikazali su samo Zagreb i Split.
Ja sam skroz zadovoljna iako stoji ono da je i vise ljudi moglo reagirati.
 :Love:  svima koji su bili, i onima koji su htjeli doci a nisu mogli

----------


## Denny

Pepita, i ja sam beskrajno tužna što nisam danas mogla bit s curama i  osjećam se grozno jer ih bodrim cilo vrime (i one mene), a sad kad im je trebalo najviše podrške, ja nisam bila tu. 
Ali vjerujem da će bit još akcije, čeka nas ustavni sud i ko zna šta još, stignemo mi to sve nadoknaditi! 
Poljubac tebi, Lauri, svim hrabricama danas, njihovoj dječici, muževima, prijateljima...  Gledala sam rtl, cure bile ste izvrsne i hvala vam do neba.   :Heart:

----------


## IRENA456

kad sam došla kući imala sam šta vidit
cijelo tjelo mi je u točkicama
predpostavljam da je alergija i to na ovu vlast i Milinovića
a da ga tužim jer mi je izazva stres?  :Laughing:  
prestašena sam jer sam na femari pa neznam jel smim dobit kakav ljek, pomagajte!!!!!
znam da nije mjesto za ovo pisat ali jako se bojim

----------


## Denny

I laku noć gospodine milinoviću, spavajte dok možete, a vama gospodine bajsu želim da što skorije poželite još jednu bebicu.

----------


## Denny

Irena zovi ujutro Poljaka, makar na mob, on će valjda znat šta smiš popit. Ajme drži se i nadam se da nije ništa strašno, tj. da neće utjecat na postupak i da će brzo proć. Tuži milinovića! (njegovo ime od sad pišem malim slovom ko i sunce_m, nije zaslužio veliko!)

----------


## bublica3

> I laku noć gospodine milinoviću, spavajte dok možete, a vama gospodine bajsu želim da što skorije poželite još jednu bebicu.


Potpisujem X

baj baj bajsa će se kćer sramit kad shvati za koju godinu što je tata napravio, a tek onda neće moć mirno spavati!
A milinovića se kćer sigurno već srami!

__________________________________________________  _________

Laku noć cure lipo spavajte, VI ste zaslužile!!!    :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## bublica3

IRENA biće osip od vručine! Vjerovatno će do sutra proć! Laka noć!

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> A milinovića se kćer sigurno već srami!


A trebao bi se i on sramit nje - jos jedna glupa p...a koja nije uspjela upisat medicinu   :Razz:

----------


## Mukica

bas sam napisala varazdinkama: obzirom na to da je prosvjed organiziran u jeku godisnjih i u svega par sati nemojte bit skromni
SVUGDJE se nas skupilo PUNO! Heart


doduse varazdinkama sam napisala da ne budu neskromne pa sam se sad izeditirala na vasem topiku  :Laughing:

----------


## Denny

A bolje bi bilo da joj ni tata nije upisao medicinu...

----------


## Mukica

> bublica3 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A milinovića se kćer sigurno već srami!
> 
> 
> A trebao bi se i on sramit nje - jos jedna glupa p...a koja nije uspjela upisat medicinu


pliz
nemojmo tako
nije ta cura nis kriva
aj da ne vrijedjamo ljude koji nisu nista krivi

----------


## bublica3

..danas smo sve povrijeđene a nismo krive. 

Tako da ja razumijem bjes, očaj i ljutnju!

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Pcelica Mara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  bublica3 prvotno napisa
> ...


Ma znam, sorry, jadna mala, kakvog oca ima (pa i nju je danas uvrijedio, zar ne, i njenu majku)

Ali nismo ni mi krivi, nismo ih čak ni mi izabrali, a vidi što nam rade...

Sorry, sorry   :Predaja:

----------


## Myra2

I meni je užasno žao što nisam mogla doći na prosvjed   :Sad:  . Hvala naddi na obavijesti, ali nisam u Splitu. Cure svaka čast na brzoj reakciji   :Kiss:  
I SRAM IH BILO!

----------


## BusyBee

Cure, molim vas link na slike, ako ste fotkale, na :webmaster@roda.hr

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Cure, molim vas link na slike, ako ste fotkale, na :webmaster@roda.hr


ja čekam da mi prija pošalje slike  :Cekam:   i odma ih šaljem

evo ovdje dvije
http://www.24sata.hr/index.php?cmd=s...=1247907886832
http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/rod...e_id=main_page

----------


## Suncem.m.

Drugu sam krivo linkala, uglavnom slika br 12 uz taj članak ( maleni na like bike   :Heart:  sa natpisom)

----------


## bublica3

> Cure, molim vas link na slike, ako ste fotkale, na :webmaster@roda.hr


ja sam poslala 3-4 fotke iz Splita   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## petrili

Bilo je super i baš sam ponosna na sebe što sam bila, eto.

Pepita, ne se ljutiti ni bit tužna. Ja sam imala tvoj broj do prije po godine, al prominila mob i eto više nemam broj. Bit će sigurno još prilika da budeš s nama, jer ti si naša i gotovo  :Heart:

----------


## Maruška

> Drugu sam krivo linkala, uglavnom slika br 12 uz taj članak ( maleni na like bike   sa natpisom)


Moj!   :Heart:

----------


## bublica3

Cure, kome su ostale male škare i crveni marker? 

Kod mene su! 

Javite se na pp pa vam donesem ili negdje ostavim.

 :Bye:

----------

